# Little Grissom <3



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I just had to post some pictures of little Grissom, my 5 month old Pembroke Welsh Corgi. He's agility stock, but infortunately right after getting him for that purpose I was forced to move to Utah, where every time I tell people that all I get is "what's agility?" Beautiful state, but seriously lacking "dog people" and recreational activities involving our pets. 
Oh well! Here's my boy. 


































he makes me proud


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Grissom ... nice name! I'm guessing you must be a big fan of CSI: Las Vegas and Gil Grissom ... no? Your little guy is adorable!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG. He is sooooo cute! I wanna run out and get one for myself. Great pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

What a cutie!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG so cute I love corgis!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> Grissom ... nice name! I'm guessing you must be a big fan of CSI: Las Vegas and Gil Grissom ... no? Your little guy is adorable!



Not a huge fan, but I like the show. I just was trying to think of names before he was ready to come home with us. Working in doggy daycare and boarding there aren't namy dog names that I haven't already heard a million times. I hated the name at first, but then when I actually had him home, it just fit, and now I love it because no other dogs I work with have that name. 

He's the best puppy I have ever had. I have seriously found my breed. 

I will still rescue an APBT someday.....


----------



## AMonkey (Mar 14, 2009)

Grissom is SO cute. 

(Funny, I live in Las Vegas and am watching CSI on the DVR right now.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I confess, I am totally in love with Gil Grissom .....
and Grissom the Corgi is awfully cute, too!


----------



## AMonkey (Mar 14, 2009)

LabbieMama, that is the cutest pic!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE! My hearts melting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

ahhhhhhhh how cute:smile:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

We've always loved Corgi's too - and we know what agility is!! How funny (not funny haha, funny strange) that no one there knows what that is! 

He is adorable! With that 'melt your heart' face (and butt?).

:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

TippysMom said:


> We've always loved Corgi's too - and we know what agility is!! How funny (not funny haha, funny strange) that no one there knows what that is!
> 
> He is adorable! With that 'melt your heart' face (and butt?).
> 
> :biggrin:


Oh you betcha he has an adorable little Corgi butt, cute little docked nub of a tail. lol
To die for. :tongue:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

So cute and I love his name!!


----------

